# faux rivet heads



## tdtastic (Jun 12, 2017)

Looking for clever idea to create tons of faux rivet heads that can be attached to luan. I like the large upholstery tack idea, but want something that can mount onto the surface, not puncture. Also don't want to have to cast anything. I want to be able to walk into a store and buy a crap ton of something that would work. Need to be a about 1" in diameter.

Let the brilliant ideas pour in......


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 12, 2017)

The hours I've spent at a bandsaw cutting ethafoam rod into coins...


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 12, 2017)

peel and stick polyurethane bumpers.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 12, 2017)

tdtastic said:


> Looking for clever idea to create tons of faux rivet heads that can be attached to luan. I like the large upholstery tack idea, but want something that can mount onto the surface, not puncture. Also don't want to have to cast anything. I want to be able to walk into a store and buy a crap ton of something that would work. Need to be a about 1" in diameter.
> 
> Let the brilliant ideas pour in......


Soda bottle caps from a garbage / recycling bin plus a gentle wash / dry then attached with carpenter's glue, if they can sit horizontal until dry, or one of the quicker setting sealants if they need to be applied to a vertical surface. Put your thinking cap on and cast an eye at things being tossed out around you. Lids off of toothpaste tubes come to mind depending upon what size / shape you're seeking. You could purchase Marrette wire nuts by the 100 or or 1,000 pack, paint to suit and glue in place.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 12, 2017)

1" styrofoam balls cut in half - under $3 for 16 or around 10 cents per rivet head

I was trying to figure out how large of a ball that would allow cutting 6 - 1" heads off it with the right sliding jig - but I was sure I was told that there would be no math at Control Booth. But I think 6 heads from a 2" ball - which I quickly find for $3/12 or 25 cents each or about 4 cents per rivet head. A band saw would make this easy. I imagine sliding tray that maybe held 6 balls - but you have to rotate after every or every other pass.


----------



## dpak (Jun 12, 2017)

Googly eyes. Hot glue them on and paint over them.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 12, 2017)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/223777...HxXgGFTqmjepQH1gJRnb0PC9ZxDD4dtxb2BoCVA3w_wcB


Long ass link but first google options. Your welcome


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 12, 2017)

Amiers said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/223777...HxXgGFTqmjepQH1gJRnb0PC9ZxDD4dtxb2BoCVA3w_wcB
> 
> 
> Long ass link but first google options. Your welcome



At $3 each - they better be very nice - and the thanks will come from the seller.


----------



## porkchop (Jun 12, 2017)

How close is the audiance? A talented painter can to wonders with a 1" stencil and a black rattle can.


----------



## tdtastic (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for all the great ideas guys! settled on this option -- had to spend a little money but if I don't have to cut/make 1,000 of these it's worth it: 

http://caseyswood.com/shoppingcart/zen-cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=229


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 14, 2017)

at 8 cents each I'd say good call.


----------



## venuetech (Jun 14, 2017)

Bottle caps from amazon.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 14, 2017)

hell of a lot cheaper than to foam. Nice find.


----------

